# Center channel stand



## Stitch

Having a hard time finding a stand for klipsch rc-64 / not too many out there that can support 60lbs


----------



## bambino

Do a Google search and it will net thosands of results.:T Sanus systems is one i can think of or Salamandor, i believe they are a couple main players in that market or if your handy with DIY you could build your own for a fraction of what a prebuilt stand will cost.


----------



## Stitch

Every time I google it ,all results bring me to same link..I did see sanus ,but it handles 35 lbs..thanks,


----------



## Tufelhundin

This is the center channel stand I use for my RS200 that weighs 50 lbs. http://www.wood-tech.com/products/speaker-stands/mu-c

Do a search for MU-C Speaker Stand...you may find them cheaper....


----------



## waxlroyce

I actually built one using 4 threaded 3/4" metal rods and some MDF. It holds up my DIY center speaker which weights 60 lbs.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

A little overboard, but here is a tuff one 

http://www.soundanchors.com/page60.html

Here's more: http://www.surroundsolutions.com/Center-Channel-Stands


----------



## mnhokie

Have you considered a DIY option? Some painted PVC, MDF, steel rods and sand to fill the tubes with works great. I made one in my previous theater and angled it slightly to direct towards the audience. This was with a Klipsch RC-35.


----------



## Stitch

Hey pictureshooter- I picked up the 'plateau' from your second link...good call, very pleased with it. Thanks


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Stitch said:


> Hey pictureshooter- I picked up the 'plateau' from your second link...good call, very pleased with it. Thanks


Sweet!!!!! I'm glad I was of help. Also good to hear you like it!
Enjoy.


----------

